# What is too close to breed?



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a doe that is related to almost all of the bucks in my area. Her dad threw at least 40 bucklings this past year and they got spread around the area. I know where one of her half brothers is, would this too close to breed?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

You can't breed him to her dad or half brother. If you did find a buck unrelated to her and retain a kid from that breeding and breed the baby back to the dad or half brother. That is called linebreeding and that's how you make better genetics.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Dad or half brother is too close to breed to.  like she said next year you could breed a kid back and line breed but you want to make sure there isn't anything bad that could be brought out in the breeding. Almost nothing can improve a herd like line breeding, but nothing can ruin a herd faster than line breeding..


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ciwheeles said:


> Dad or half brother is too close to breed to.  like she said next year you could breed a kid back and line breed but you want to make sure there isn't anything bad that could be brought out in the breeding. Almost nothing can improve a herd like line breeding, but nothing can ruin a herd faster than line breeding..


I am a he. Not a she


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her Grandsire might be OK, only if, no genetic flaws are there with both goat genetics. 
Or you will have to buy or rent one, that is not related, which is better, but, if you can't, her grandsire or great grandsire ect is OK under strict genetic guidelines..


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I thought that it would be too close but I wanted to make sure. Since there is nothing around to breed her with that is Nubain I guess I'll have to find another breed. There is a LaMancha buck down the road and some Nigerians close.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

thomcarol said:


> We have a doe that is related to almost all of the bucks in my area. Her dad threw at least 40 bucklings this past year and they got spread around the area. I know where one of her half brothers is, would this too close to breed?


If you like the line, go for it. Fortunately for you there are more good things that come out of line breeding than there are bad.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have seen people breed half siblings together, usually to tighten up the genetics of the side they really like, but typically the half they do not share is completely different so there aren't as many close genes on both sides. With Nubians it is hard to breed consistency and the way people do that is through linebreeding. If you want consistency the best way to get that is to breed your goats to goats of similar bloodlines as you will be enhancing certain goats in the pedigree (hopefully the good ones) and getting the type that you want.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

What would you do if a 3 month old billy, still nursing, breed the mother?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

robin4 said:


> What would you do if a 3 month old billy, still nursing, breed the mother?


If it is something you don't mind, you can let it go. If the kids would be terminal (meaning they would go in the freezer), it would be fine.

Actually, it really is too soon for her to be bred again. If you don't want the breeding, 2cc of Lutalyse given by shot IM - 14 days after breeding will take care of it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would lute her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

thomcarol said:


> We have a doe that is related to almost all of the bucks in my area. Her dad threw at least 40 bucklings this past year and they got spread around the area. I know where one of her half brothers is, would this too close to breed?


So this "half brother" is by the same sire as your doe? Then they have completely different mothers. That's a fairly common line breed in Boers. If you have reason to believe this half brother is one of the best son's of that sire and your doe is awesome, I would consider it. If there are that many son's around, I assume the sire himself is pretty awesome.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

IMO it depends an awful lot on the quality of the goats themselves. The Togg I have is the result of a father/daughter cross. She is wonderful. But she got the tiny micro-teats from her sire's line. So did her twin who I have since sold, though hers were not so tiny as the one that I kept (I kept her because of purely illogical emotional reasons, not sound business decision reasons, lol). Aside from the tiny teat issue she has a gorgeous udder and milks wonderfully. 

I have a doeling that will be crossed with a related buck next year, most likely her sire. 

However, I send some kids to the freezer, so i can make breeding choices that I would otherwise maybe not if I were not willing to cull offspring in that way.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

The sire is a solid, great looking buck. The only problem I have with him is he is a little too small for me. That doesn't mean he is too small by breed standards, but I like them big. Just guessing I would say he's around 250 pounds and his head comes to about chest height. The doe's mother was also a smaller doe, so I'm not looking for her to be a big girl when she finishes growing. The half brother I'm talking about breeding her with was born here so I had a long time to look at him. He is a beautiful blue roan with moonspots and has great conformation. I am also pleased with my doe's development so far, and both maternal and paternal lines have strong milkers.


----------

